# Help with MES 30 Mods now with pics



## boardpuller (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi, bought a MES 30 a few months ago to use in the RV. I hate the Temp swings, and am trying to duplicate Dave Omack's mods. Has anyone else done this? I have used a 1000W dimmer, removed the chip burner (reluctantly, it worked great) and covered it with a cookie sheet. Works pretty good almost no swing 2 degree difference between top shelf Left side and 2nd shelf from bottom right side. haven't used my AMNPS yet to see if its performance has improved yet. I will post pics later. thanks
































Well today I tried to use my AMNPS had to bend the cookie sheet didn't work out well and I can't repeat results from yesterday.  Tomorrow is another day keep on trying


----------



## daveomak (Jul 14, 2012)

Boardpuller.... evening.....    What couldn't you reproduce ????   Was anything different ????    Dave


----------



## boardpuller (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi Dave, I couldn't get the temps to stabilize and was about 5 to 20 degrees different. I had re-bent the heat shield for the AMNPS to fit under it after it all cooled down I molded the heat shield to a more even curve and will try again today. I didn't post a pic of the pan on top the hole is about 3" offset to the left center. Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Jul 15, 2012)

BP, Is the rheostat hooked up to the element only ??  It looks like the "tunnel" is allowing air to enter above it.....  Try to get the tunnel to cover the air inlet opening so as to move all the heat from the element to the smoke chamber...


----------



## boardpuller (Jul 15, 2012)

The reostate is hooked only to the hot side of the element. I proped the tunnel up over the inlet and it is doing better I will make another tunnel. How wide should it be? the one I'm useing is 10.5 " wide. Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Jul 15, 2012)

BP, leave room for the AMNPS to slide in easily... That should do it...  







The tunnel is slid tight to the right... seems the best for me...  

and is covering the air inlet hole.... hard to see ??


----------



## boardpuller (Jul 15, 2012)

made a new tunnel with about 9" may cut off another 1/2 "













a shot of the heat spreader?







I've noticed in your pica youdon't have the water pan in.

I have made some good food in this smoker but I want the temps even, almost there. Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Jul 15, 2012)

BP, with the dimmer switch set close, it never turns off and the temps are even.....  The water pan, I don't use water.... try the pan full of gravel or sand and cover with foil to keep it clean ....  Clip the corners of the tunnel so it will fit in tighter to the right side.... the drip tray is holding it away from the side.... and did you cut out for the element ???  that helps.....  

   Dave......


----------



## boardpuller (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok I cut the corners and back sp it would fit more to the right and slide down all te way in the back temps were 10 degrees different. this is the way it fits in mine with temps the same  top left  and 2nd from the bottom right.













All thats left to do is see if the AMNPS works right then a test cook, final treaks if needed then on to to the next project, finish air-proofing my Trailmaster LE. Thank you for your help and your hard work and brainstorming you Da Man


----------



## daveomak (Jul 17, 2012)

BP, evening and you are welcome..... the accolades are too much.....   Dave


----------

